# Vortex Skyline ED Spotting Scope



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey all I just want to take a few minutes and let you all know about the new spotting scope from Vortex. It is called the Skyline ED and it is an amazing piece of equipment. I have owned and used the Skyline spotting scope from Vortex for more than a year now and I was really impressed with how well I could spot and track an animal from miles away. But not until I ordered and decided to do a little comparison with the Skyline and the Skyline ED did I really think there would be much a difference. I set both scopes up on table top tripods and started viewing the hills outback of my in-laws place around 5pm a few weekends ago. I was checking things out with my vipers and when I found an area of interest I would zoom in first with my Skyline. After I had viewed the area as best I could I would then sight in and view with the Skyline ED!!! OH MY GOODNESS!!! I couldn’t believe how much better the resolution was. I could clearly pick out rock patches and differentiate them from bare ground and I could even tell the difference between soil types that were exposed. Keep in mind that the ills I am looking at are a good 5-10 miles away and to be able to pick out rock patches in full sun was impressive. Yes I still had to contend a little with the heat waves and such, but no scope is going to cut through those. Next I decided to try a little closer view. I picked out a farm that was about 3 miles from the back deck and decided to see what was up there. I dialed in the Skyline and looked around and I found an enclosed trailer on the property. I could make out the lettering no problem with the Skyline so I decided to take a look with the Skyline ED. Not only could I make out the lettering better, but there was a detailing border around the letters that I could see too. So later that same evening I wanted to continue the tests, and I was not disappointed. I looked back up the hill and again found a point of interest where a little drainage opened up and the trees broke up and opened to a small grassy area. I set aside the Vipers and focused in the my old Skyline scope and found the area. It was about a half hour after sun set and the light was getting dim in the shadows especially, but I was able to pick out individual trees and shrubs still with the old Skyline, but when I started to view with the Skyline ED I was amazed to be able to still define different grass areas from bare soil or dried grasses and I could more easily make out tree trunks in the deeper wooded areas. While viewing through the Skyline ED I was able to watch four white-tail deer come out of the drainage and start to work their way along the edge of the clearing grazing as they went. I went back to the Skyline and could make out their shapes, but the Skyline ED gave such a better image that I could easily determine that they were white-tails! I only wish that I had taken pictures to be able to post up, but please believe that Vortex is making every effort to continually improve the quality of optics they are offering. I know I will continue to watch for new products to emerge from this great company. Thanks for taking the time to read through my simple evaluation!!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

:bump:

Just want to give my opinion of a scope and hope that it might help others in their search.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT eh!


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

REcently had the scope out lookin' for elk and muley deer and it has performed so well that I just even explain how happy I am with it. I've been picking out antlers of thick under growth that I had never been able to even think about. Patches of tan have stood out like never before across canyons. After using my vipers to spot areas of interest I turn the Skyline ED to that spot and it is such a great thing to see how well i can see the thickets and underbrush and then decide if there is anything in there I want to explore. 

Still so happy with the scope!!

Thanks Vortex!!


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

If I can add - it's also a mighty fine product when used for longdistance target shooting.

There was a guy on the target with me on one of this summer's tournaments and we both had orange nocks. With the scope he used he couldn't tell the difference as he was unable to discern his purple vanes from my black ones (both tiny target vanes), but I, on the other hand, have had success in telling the purple and black apart at 77 yards from the shooting line


----------



## pruidoug (Jul 10, 2006)

Dado said:


> If I can add - it's also a mighty fine product when used for longdistance target shooting.
> 
> There was a guy on the target with me on one of this summer's tournaments and we both had orange nocks. With the scope he used he couldn't tell the difference as he was unable to discern his purple vanes from my black ones (both tiny target vanes), but I, on the other hand, have had success in telling the purple and black apart at 77 yards from the shooting line


Great add Dado!! i am still impressed every time I take it out and use it. it is simply amazing to get this kind of clarity out of such a well priced unit. :thumb:

Thanks!!


----------

